# distance casting live bait



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

just woundering how yinz rig a live bait to cast say 70+ yrds. i use bluegills (bream) alot for bait and almost always cast off the live ones when i hit it hard. can't really use any kind of breakaway rig would be way to much $, i fish for flatheads in the river's where there is a shizt load of snags. about every other cast is a snag. thought about trying to crimp some kind of hook or holder on my shock leader or the leader it self to hold everything together or atleast take the force off of the bait. atleast i have winter to tinker with this. thanks and tight lines justin:beer:


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

forgot i hook them behind the dorsal fin, found it to be the best place for hookups with live bait.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

hook'm through the nose and use a trailer if legal.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

tried both, hook blows out of there nose cuz to big i use 9/0-12/0 octopus,and trailer get's snagged. i started yaking some bigger live baits out and can do it with the reg size stuff. but don't really want to bring my yak every where, and can't in some holes i fish. plus i have a lot of surf gear i like fishing with it, and this past season used a lot of cut bait that i was getting out 100+ yards. woundering what i missed out with out there with no live..lol. thanks skunk .


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Distance Casting with Live Bait*

Google a Trolley Fishing Rig. Also seen in some circles as a 'Pin Fishing Rig'.

I use it to cast big live mullet and sting rays in the surf. C2


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

*flatheads*

I fish for flatheads in the river (lots o snags) and sling live bait real hard. I hook little bluegill through the inside of the mouth and come out between nostils(the boney part) Also take shears and trim the dorsal fin off.this helps the cat take your bait faster and adds sent to the water.(white bass work real good here in NC perch to)


----------



## jeseybassguide (Nov 23, 2010)

have you ever teid a zip rig???
use just a grip weight tied to the end of your line with a bead above.
Cast out to where you want it.
Then on a long leader attached to a snaplink/crane swivel your hook and bait can be zipped down the line.
your bait will swim better as it has not be traumatised in the power cast.
give it a try.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Try to slow down your cast. A smooth, strong cast should help keep the bait on the hook and get the distance you need.

Regarding the snags - Put an in-line sliding float on your line. This will allow the bait to get to the bottom, and when you reel in it will help lift the bait higher in the water column, hopefully lifting the rig over the snags.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> Google a Trolley Fishing Rig. Also seen in some circles as a 'Pin Fishing Rig'.
> 
> I use it to cast big live mullet and sting rays in the surf. C2


This is the rig. Also see slide bait fishing (Hawaiian)


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Over in the UK /Great Britain , they fish for carp , for bragging rights. Frequently , they will use a hand held slingshot to scent / bait the area that they will fish.

Perhaps a larger than handheld slingshot could launch the bait into the desired area , attatched to a rod with the bail open.
I am thinking sorta like the water ballon slingshots that are used in the summertime. It would get the bait out there, with minimal trauma , and not lose connection with the bait.

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Over in the UK /Great Britain , they fish for carp , for bragging rights. Frequently , they will use a hand held slingshot to scent / bait the area that they will fish.

Perhaps a larger than handheld slingshot could launch the bait into the desired area , attatched to a rod with the bail open.
I am thinking sorta like the water ballon slingshots that are used in the summertime. It would get the bait out there, with minimal trauma , and not lose the bait.

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

WHile thinking about distance bait casting , I recalled seeing a posting during my wanderings on the internet.

If you are up for a laugh , check out :http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=519652

Not for the faint of heart ...
It shows the faroutfishin or shore shot bait caster.

Fishwander


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fishwander said:


> Over in the UK /Great Britain , they fish for carp , for bragging rights. Frequently , they will use a hand held slingshot to scent / bait the area that they will fish.
> 
> Perhaps a larger than handheld slingshot could launch the bait into the desired area , attatched to a rod with the bail open.
> I am thinking sorta like the water ballon slingshots that are used in the summertime. It would get the bait out there, with minimal trauma , and not lose the bait.
> ...


Yes they do. I have one here for slinging secret baits.
I just try to cast live baits as smoothly as possible, as has already been said.
Carp aren't just caught for bragging rights. Get a 30lb carp on and you had better have your clutch set right, 'cause that reel is going to zing, exactly the reason I like fishing.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Fishwander said:


> Over in the UK /Great Britain , they fish for carp , for bragging rights. Frequently , they will use a hand held slingshot to scent / bait the area that they will fish.
> 
> Perhaps a larger than handheld slingshot could launch the bait into the desired area , attatched to a rod with the bail open.
> I am thinking sorta like the water ballon slingshots that are used in the summertime. It would get the bait out there, with minimal trauma , and not lose connection with the bait.
> ...





Fishwander said:


> WHile thinking about distance bait casting , I recalled seeing a posting during my wanderings on the internet.
> 
> If you are up for a laugh , check out :http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=519652
> 
> ...


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6288794793200801092# thats a hell of an idea..lol funny shizt. maybe i can use it to put a zip line from one bank of the river to the next. and just slide out and drop my bait any where i want it...lol
and don't think the sling shot is for me...lol. i know a guy here thats a carper and he use's a sling shot to chum. 
good stuff guys keep it coming


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Get some pantyhose
Cut off one of the feet

Hook bait through nose with Circle Hook with six inch snell 

Stick Bait in pantyhose

Wire Pantyhose shut with copper rigging wire to snell

Chuck that sucker out there as hard as you wantopcorn:

Bait can breathe through the mesh, and it will certainly slow the bait down some


Get your girlfriend to actually buy the pantyhose, especially if you live in a small town...no sense people wondering what you are going to do with all that pantyhose....


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Get some pantyhose
> Cut off one of the feet
> 
> Hook bait through nose with Circle Hook with six inch snell
> ...


The point of live bait is that it is natural whats natural about a fish in pantyhose?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

757 Fire said:


> The point of live bait is that it is natural whats natural about a fish in pantyhose?


You just don't know some of these guys  Think of the "Don't ask, don't tell" thing and you might get close


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"The point of live bait is that it is natural whats natural about a fish in pantyhose"

One time when I get a chance, I will take a Croaker or a Spot or Silver Perch or what ever live bait I can get, put it in a pantyhose sock, chuck that sucker out off of Rodanthe or Avon pier at dusk in the middle of October...............I would be willing to bet it will get smoked .............It would take some convincing for me to put the premise that a Flathead is a discriminatory sight feeder as for say a King Mackerel and would shy from an easy meal..


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

moose, you could use a ballon rig to carry your bait out.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

moose ,


Or ,... you could politely ask the pantyhose wearer to bring the bait out to the third sandbar.*(NOT !*by saying " please " (?)

Fishwander


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

moose22dog said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6288794793200801092# thats a hell of an idea..lol funny shizt. maybe i can use it to put a zip line from one bank of the river to the next. and just slide out and drop my bait any where i want it...lol
> and don't think the sling shot is for me...lol. i know a guy here thats a carper and he use's a sling shot to chum.
> good stuff guys keep it coming


It is a hoot to see this business with the "bait canons" pop up here.
Easily 20 years ago I was walking the beach in Avon fishing for pomps and came across a guy with a huge PVC potato launcher. He was using compressed air from a gas powered compressor in the back of his truck to launch his rigs. The rigs and bait were frozen into cylinders that he would shove down the barrel of the canon with a broom handle.
While I was standing there watching this nut blast baits almost out of sight, two young kids pulled up with two Suburbans, each towing trailers. On one trailer was mounted a fighting chair, with outriggers on each side of the chair, and a couple of massive tuna rods with big Penn International reels on them. 
On the other trailer was a jet ski, which they launched into the surf, baits clipped to the ski, rider in a wet suit, which was used to carry the bait out far enough that you could not even see the jet ski anymore.
These two fellows then settled down to wait for big sharks to come along and pick up the bait.
They claimed that they had caught enough big sharks, and sold them to fish houses in Norfolk, to pay for all of the trucks and trailers and gear they had.
If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes I would have never believed it.
While we are standing there watching these guys, the fellow with the canon says "Those guys are crazy!" 
I looked at him and said, "Dude, you're using a canon!"
Like I said, this was over 20, maybe 25, years ago. I'm sure now the dudes with the jet ski would get shut down by Mr. Ranger pretty quick.
Anyone else here come across these guys back then?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hook it and throw it.

I don't think anyone likes to admit that when you "throw" a live bait with any distance or force, smacking onto the waters surface pretty much will kill your bait..... it may kick a few times, but imagine throwing your bait against a brick wall, thats what your doing. hence why people "live line" pin rig or flip live baits from boats, nobody launches them bc they die.....


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

well I doubt you can fit a bluegill in here but maybe a herring or shad. http://www.blakdogtackle.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_38&products_id=73

supposed to keep your baits safe cant say as I have never tried it.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> It is a hoot to see this business with the "bait canons" pop up here.
> Easily 20 years ago I was walking the beach in Avon fishing for pomps and came across a guy with a huge PVC potato launcher. He was using compressed air from a gas powered compressor in the back of his truck to launch his rigs. The rigs and bait were frozen into cylinders that he would shove down the barrel of the canon with a broom handle.
> While I was standing there watching this nut blast baits almost out of sight, two young kids pulled up with two Suburbans, each towing trailers. On one trailer was mounted a fighting chair, with outriggers on each side of the chair, and a couple of massive tuna rods with big Penn International reels on them.
> On the other trailer was a jet ski, which they launched into the surf, baits clipped to the ski, rider in a wet suit, which was used to carry the bait out far enough that you could not even see the jet ski anymore.
> ...


lol good storyopcorn:. when i lived in jax,fl we would go to a beach you can drive on, and almost every time there some jack wagon would launch there jetski from the beach and get stuck, then swamp'd...lol. saw a nice f-350 all jacked up get burried up to the block, they had to get a dozer to dig and pull him out but high tide got there first and he had water half way up his windows.... he was not happy at all...lol. good stuff keep it coming thanks and tight lines justin.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

alot of good ideas here guy's thanks. that blackdog thing is cool don't think it would last more than one night, but diff story in the surf. i'm going to have to try the pantyhose out, i think flatty's willn't mind them at all. and like ntkg said i think alot of time's bait's get "stun" when they hit the water.opcorn:


----------

